

No Hacker Left Behind - bootload
http://www.forbes.com/forbes/2010/0301/rebuilding-paller-america-internet-give-me-your-hackers.html

======
random_guy
Please, clueless journalists, stop using "hacker" as a synonym for "cracker".
And also: when posting an article on HN which title contains the word "hacker"
it would be nice if you put quotes around it if it's not intended as it
should, like:

Steven Levy On The Hacker Spirit (no quotes, hacker is used correctly)

No "Hacker" Left Behind (quotes because hacker is intended as cracker)

~~~
tptacek
Thank you for this comment. Now, instead of wasting our time considering the
article, in which the founder of the SANS Institute is lobbying the government
to set up semi-official capture-the-flag contests (which he'll presumably get
paid for), we can engage in the much more purely intellectual debate of
whether people are using one word the way we want them to.

~~~
random_guy
_Thank you for this comment. Now, instead of wasting our time considering the
article, in which the founder of the SANS Institute is lobbying the government
to set up semi-official capture-the-flag contests (which he'll presumably get
paid for)_ which I couldn't care a flying f*ck about and I had to read until
half before realizing that.

------
Maven911
I am wondering if the estimate of only 1,000 cybersecurity experts in the USA
is accurate...and how does that compare to other countried.

Anyone have any insights on this ?

------
aohtsab
I'm very intrigued by the Sans Institute; has anyone attended one of their
classes?

